# Topics > Books >  Book "Tools and Weapons: The Promise and the Peril of the Digital Age Hardcover", Brad Smith, September 10, 2019

## Airicist

Book "Tools and Weapons: The Promise and the Peril of the Digital Age Hardcover"

Brad Smith
September 10, 2019

news.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/tools-and-weapons

----------

